# Square Mile Red Brick v3



## Russ Evans (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure if you saw the Tweet from Square Mile this week but it appears there will be another update to Red Brick in a couple of weeks..

Russ..


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Available in the webshop from Monday....


----------

